# 2011 Shack kit.



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I like better than last years.
http://www.livestrong.com/teamradioshack/news_the-2011-season-here/


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, if that's it, bolder and cleaner design - much improved over last years.

Repost from another thread: "it is actually much better than last years - which they seem to have dropped for an almost complete redesign....hmmm, wonder why?"

You know you have arrived when you begin to quote yourself!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

The one on the left:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*The Radio Shanty dials it in!*



ukbloke said:


> The one on the left:


The more I see, the more I like it...too bad about that "Trek" thingy on it, minus points!


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Good lord. It looks like a super hero outfit. Either that or every rider will look like a "registered" trademark. What were they thinking.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Dig the Mellow Johnny's one.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

AvantDale said:


> Dig the Mellow Johnny's one.


Agreed.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Good lord. It looks like a super hero outfit. Either that or every rider will look like a "registered" trademark. What were they thinking.


agreed


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I like it. Not much point wearing all that lycra and worrying that you might look a bit like a superhero because of a big R.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*2011 Radioshack kit*

Is this it? If so, it's a winner.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's an official picture from Radioshack. Very similar to Lance's jersey above, but not quite.


----------



## Trevor! (Feb 28, 2004)

It's fairly good. I'm liking 2011 and the kits.


----------



## Dank (Nov 26, 2006)

Much better then some of those kits out there.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I just noticed the Twitter logo. I am sick of Twitter and Twits.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

'It's a bird, a plane, it's... Redundant Man."


----------



## roadie92 (Jan 21, 2008)

I am loving the new kit. 100x better than last years! They will definitely stand out in the pro peloton.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Not too bad compared to some of the awful kits out there this season.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I like it and think it will really stand out when the peleton is seen on TV. Think about how most of watch cyling races....remote feed from aerial cameras. The big red "R" on the white background on the backs of the Radio Shack riders will be easy to spot from above. I am also a Nascar fan and races are televised the same way......very easy to pick out your favorite driver if the hood of the car has a simple logo that is easy to spot. Same with modern day cycling. It will be interesting to see how this carries over to the bikes.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

meh, hey but black shorts.... I liked last years better


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

beer gut ?


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

No, 6' 175lb, 58 yr. old who races bikes and just also happens to like stock car racing......how 'bout you?


----------



## ndiddy (Jul 27, 2010)

I am a fan of the new design. Probably one of my favorites this year. It is very clean and will be easy to identify in the peloton. I really like the red stripe down the back.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

cdhbrad said:


> No, 6' 175lb, 58 yr. old who races bikes and just also happens to like stock car racing......how 'bout you?


I was referring to Lance's pic above


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry, couldn't tell the way the threads string out....my bad. Lance always looks like that on the bike, especially on a TT bike.


----------



## Lou3000 (Aug 25, 2010)

Meh, but I like the Leopard Jerseys.

The big R is cool, and I like that it is red since there is a lot of black in the Peleton this year (Sky, Garmin, Leopard), but something about the R just seems off, like the fact that the circle runs just parallel to the beginning of the red sleeve but at different angles. 

Definitely better than last year's though.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone see the new bike? Are they going all black like the one Lance is riding?


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

I really like it, especially when you see the whole kit together.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

I liked last years better, but I know a bunch of people didn't like it at all.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Tour down under is Lance's last ride? Sad, non descript way to end it. Makes sense though, huge appearance fee to help with the legal fees...


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

I just noticed, kind of strange, but the jersey Levi lamphimer had at the 2010 Grand Fonda (King Ridge) is very similar to the 2011 shack kit. I guess it has been in the works/out for a while?
http://www.levisgranfondo.com


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

It's a great jersey if your name is:

Richard
Robert
Riccardo
Reese.....

A rolling monogram..


----------



## neilg1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Quite possibly the worst kit the pro tour has seen in years. Are they intentionally going for this?


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe the R stands for Retired?


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

neilg1 said:


> Quite possibly the worst kit the pro tour has seen in years. Are they intentionally going for this?


Maybe Lance gets the Batman outfit with little pointy ears on his TT helmet. :thumbsup:


----------



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

*I think it is conspicuously missing*

the number 28.

Given that JB felt so strong about that number last July, I'm, surprised it is not on the jersey.







Oops, - this is supposed to b under the main post.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Lance is basically done after the TDU, other than occasional celebrity appearances on the US domestic circuit. And Radio Shack will be gone by the end of the year anyway.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I was really hopping they would do the black kits with there names on the back this year. I really liked the look of that kit they tried to use the Tour.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

ukbloke said:


> Lance is basically done after the TDU, other than occasional celebrity appearances on the US domestic circuit. And Radio Shack will be gone by the end of the year anyway.


yeah I think johan will take over Leopard after this year


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

The Shack in Australia:

http://velonews.competitor.com/2011...ia_155469/attachment/rast-hunter-lance-irizar


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

It's actually a great promo jersey for Radioshack corp. They probably got very upset at last year's LA antics and demanded the new jersey to flaunt their logo as much as possible to get the best bang for the buck while they can.


----------

